# Fotre



## panjabigator

ernest_ said:


> Right, but see:
> 
> _He *fotut* la roba a l'armari. _(I've put the clothes in the closet)
> _Avui *fot* molt vent. _(Today it's a windy day)
> _Li *fotrà* molt si no pot anar-hi. _(He'll get very angry if he can't go)
> _S'ha *fotut* tota la salsa. _(He's eaten all the sauce)
> _Què estàs *fotent*? _(What are you doing?)
> 
> Amazingly enough, these sentences all use the same verb: _fotre_ (to fuck). That's what I call versatility.



From this thread.  Very interesting!  Check it out.


So is this verb a direct synonym for "fer?"


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Panja, as I wrote in the other thread, have a look at this: fotre
When you come over here you'll hear how easily we say it and end up saying it yourself  and worshipping the CAGANER


----------



## Cecilio

When I lived in Catalonia I realized how much the verb "fotre" was used in all kinds of contexts. That was really amazing to me, because in Valencia we don't use this verb in so many contexts.

Of all the examples that you provide (taken from ernest), only the 3rd and the 4th would be used in Valencia. The other ones sound really odd to the ears of a Valencian.


----------



## belén

Same as Cecilio on this side of the sea.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

belén said:


> Same as Cecilio on this side of the sea.


 
I a les illes i al País Valencià, hi ha cap altre verb com ara _cardar_ en algunes bandes de per aquí?


----------



## Cecilio

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> I a les illes i al País Valencià, hi ha cap altre verb com ara _cardar_ en algunes bandes de per aquí?



"Cardar" no s'utilitza a València. I tampoc es diu el verb "fotre" en l'accepció sexual original. El verb que més s'utilitza en aquest sentit, a nivell col·loquial, és el de "follar".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cecilio said:


> "Cardar" no s'utilitza a València. I tampoc es diu el verb "fotre" en l'accepció sexual original. El verb que més s'utilitza en aquest sentit, a nivell col·loquial, és el de "follar".


 
Doncs... Déu n'hi do, Cecilio! Curiós... a mi em sona molt més fort!


----------



## belén

Aquí tampoc "cardar" ni "fotre" amb connotació sexual.
Hi ha un verb per aixó que sona com a "buxar" no se si s'escriu així, però la gent jove no l'emprea...


----------



## Sakiadema

Se diu boixar en mallorquí


----------



## Cecilio

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Doncs... Déu n'hi do, Cecilio! Curiós... a mi em sona molt més fort!



A mi també em sona fort, però no trobe un substitut una mica més 'lleuger' a nivell col·loquial. El verb "cardar" tampoc és molt fi que diguem...


----------



## betulina

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Doncs... Déu n'hi do, Cecilio! Curiós... a mi em sona molt més fort!



Però... Cecilio, m'imagino que vols dir que a València feu servir "follar" en el sentit sexual només, no? Com aquí... TPS, tu et referies a si al País Valencià i a les Illes feien servir algun verb tal com fem servir nosaltres "fotre" així en general, no? I que en altres zones de Catalunya, en lloc de "fotre" diuen "cardar" (amb els significats de "fer", "menjar", "beure", "posar", "robar", etc).

Jo diria que per aquí "fotre" ha perdut la connotació sexual. Jo no la hi veig, vaja. No sé si a les zones que fan servir "cardar" també passa el mateix. "Cardar", però, sí que té connotació sexual per als qui no l'utilitzem "indiscriminadament".


----------



## Cecilio

betulina said:


> Però... Cecilio, m'imagino que vols dir que a València feu servir "follar" en el sentit sexual només, no? Com aquí... TPS, tu et referies a si al País Valencià i a les Illes feien servir algun verb tal com fem servir nosaltres "fotre" així en general, no? I que en altres zones de Catalunya, en lloc de "fotre" diuen "cardar" (amb els significats de "fer", "menjar", "beure", "posar", "robar", etc).
> 
> Jo diria que per aquí "fotre" ha perdut la connotació sexual. Jo no la hi veig, vaja. No sé si a les zones que fan servir "cardar" també passa el mateix. "Cardar", però, sí que té connotació sexual per als qui no l'utilitzem "indiscriminadament".



Betu, repassa el meu post nº 6!! El verb "f****r" s'utilitza per aquestes terres normalment amb significat sexual, encara que també amb algun significat semblant al de "fotre", p.e. "M'han f****t en l'examen" (aquest ús és exactament igual que en castellà).

El verb "fotre" ha perdut,a cí també, qualsevol significat sexual.


----------



## betulina

Oh, ostres, merci, Cecilio, no ho havia acabat d'entendre, m'he confós, perdona. No coneixia aquesta expressió castellana, tampoc. Merci!


----------



## ajohan

Hola
I oi que la gent gran diu 'fumer' i 'fumut' per no dir 'fotre' i 'fotut'? Una mica com el 'bloody' a Anglaterra per no dir-ne de més grosses.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ajohan said:


> Hola
> I oi que la gent gran diu 'fumer' i 'fumut' per no dir 'fotre' i 'fotut'? Una mica com el 'bloody' a Anglaterra per no dir-ne de més grosses.


 
Doncs sí, Ahojan! Si més no, a ca meva 

"No fotis!" = "No fumis!"

Per cert, Betulina, mira aquest fil del fòrum de castellà: follar


----------



## chics

Hola, sí, però no és una cosa de la gent gran. N'hi ha que diuen _fotre_, i també la gent més jove diu_ fúmer_ en segons quine situacions o amb qui.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sakiadema said:


> Se diu boixar en mallorquí


 
Doncs, Sakiadema, se m'ha encès una llumenta després d'haver llegit el teu post   (concretament mentre rentava els plats de l'esmorzar i pensava en el teu comentari )

En italià, que et suspenguin és ESSERE BOCCIATO, del verb BOCCIARE, del nom BOCCIA. Em pregunto si el vostre BOIXAR no té el mateix origen... Perquè, com deiem abans, quan et suspenen, et "foten"... De tota manera, hauré de fer alguna indagació en el fòrum de "solo italiano", perquè les respectives definicions de l'Alcover i del Garzanti no concorden, o sigui que potser es tracta d'una meva associació d'idees 

boixar
bocciare


----------



## Cecilio

Jo he sentit a València frases del tipus: "Ja m'has boixat!" o "Ara sí que m'has boixat!", on aquest verb té un significat paregut al de "fotre".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cecilio said:


> Jo he sentit a València frases del tipus: "Ja m'has boixat!" o "Ara sí que m'has boixat!", on aquest verb té un significat paregut al de "fotre".


 
Ho he demanat al fòrum d'italià i a les Itàlies sembla que no tingui cap relació amb el _fotre_...

Entenc que boixar és sinònim de fotre/cardar només en certs casos, oi?


----------



## Cecilio

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Ho he demanat al fòrum d'italià i a les Itàlies sembla que no tingui cap relació amb el _fotre_...
> 
> Entenc que boixar és sinònim de fotre/cardar només en certs casos, oi?



Jo no l'he sentit dir amb altres significats. De fet, no és un verb gaire comú hui en dia.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Nois i noies,

allò que us deia que veia una possible relació entre el boixar i el bocciare, penso que era fruit de la meva imaginació. Aquí els comentaris dels amics italians (per cert! que els moderadors d'aquest fòrum marquen amb un "!" quan s'hi escriuen paraules lletges...) bocciare

Petons,

TPS


----------



## Sancho Panza

By the way, heu oblidat el fantàstic "fotre el camp"... no sabeu com el trobo a faltar!!! i més quan tampoc no m'entenen el gest 

Salutacions.


----------



## Tige

Estic d'acord amb tu, Sancho. No sé si hi ha un fil per parlar de gests, però seria un tema ben interessant... 
Jo també he trobat a faltar "fes-te fotre".


----------



## Sancho Panza

Ostres, tens raó, seria ben interessant... de vegades, quan no em surten les paraules (o no me les entenen) es terrible que el gest no ajudi...

Ah, he estat pensant i crec que en castellà de vegades utilitzem "cagar" en alguns dels mateixos significats que "fotre". I estava pensant en "ja l'hem fotuda", per exemple.
Ah, per la llista:
Estem fotuts (diria q fins i tot només sent noies diria el verb en masculí...)
Està (molt) fotut/fotuda
M'han fotut la cartera/el rellotge/el que sigui...

Espero no repetir res q ja hagi sortit 
Salutacions.


----------



## Sancho Panza

Ah, més:
Avui s'ens han fotut a l'exàmen
L'exàmen era ben fotut
No fotis!


I una pregunta, un fotiment seria derivat de fotre o el cervell ja em fa pampallugues?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

M'acaba de venir un altre ús del *fotre* que penso que és molt nostrat, que és *fotre's amb algú* com a sinònim *de ficar-se amb algú*. Penso que en castellà només hi ha la possibilitat de fer servir *meterse*. Hi esteu d'acord?

Fins ara!


----------



## Almoina

Sancho Panza said:


> Ah, més:
> Avui s'ens han fotut a l'exàmen
> L'exàmen era ben fotut
> No fotis!
> 
> 
> I una pregunta, un fotiment seria derivat de fotre o el cervell ja em fa pampallugues?


 

Et refereixes a "fotimer" sinònim de molta quantitat?


----------



## brau

Només dir que ací al sud de la província de València sí que s'utilitza el verb "cardar" amb la connotació sexual, encara que se sol utilitzar més "follar", i també la paraula "fotre" com a interjecció, de manera similar al "joder" castellà, com ara en la frase "Fotre! Sí que has vingut ràpid!". Ho dic perquè no he vist que ningú parlara d'esta utilització de "fotre".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

brau said:


> Només dir que ací al sud de la província de València sí que s'utilitza el verb "cardar" amb la connotació sexual, encara que se sol utilitzar més "follar", i també la paraula "fotre" com a interjecció, de manera similar al "joder" castellà, com ara en la frase "Fotre! Sí que has vingut ràpid!". Ho dic perquè no he vist que ningú parlara d'esta utilització de "fotre".


 
Aquesta és nova per a mi! Mai no l'havia sentida! Gràcies, Brau!


----------



## su123

brau said:


> Només dir que ací al sud de la província de València sí que s'utilitza el verb "cardar" amb la connotació sexual, encara que se sol utilitzar més "follar", i també la paraula "fotre" com a interjecció, de manera similar al "joder" castellà, com ara en la frase "Fotre! Sí que has vingut ràpid!". Ho dic perquè no he vist que ningú parlara d'esta utilització de "fotre".


 

Bones!!

Amb aquesta teva, m'has fet pensar amb: *No et fot*! Va dir que seria puntual i encara l'espero.


----------



## brau

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Aquesta és nova per a mi! Mai no l'havia sentida! Gràcies, Brau!


 
Gràcies a tú dona. Cal dir que em sonà extrany que ningú mencionara abans esta utilització, jo estava convençut que era comú. De fet ací ni tan sols crec que haja aparegut per influència castellana, perquè em sembla que es troba més als pobles més xicotets i apartats, i fins i tot és molt fàcil sentirla de boca de gent d'edat avançada.


----------



## pcplus

voldria saber si el verb "fotre" es força vulgar o es pot fer servir en contextos col·loquials sense sonar groser.

Em sembla que es pot sentir normalment a la ràdio o a la televisió,m'he explico, que no és com en castellà, que només se podria utilitzar en contextos molt vulgars i no pas en debats de ràdio o televisió


----------



## betulina

pcplus said:


> voldria saber si el verb "fotre" es força vulgar o  es pot fer servir en contextos col·loquials sense sonar groser.
> 
> Em sembla que es pot sentir normalment a la ràdio o a la televisió,m'he  explico, que no és com en castellà, que només se podria utilitzar en  contextos molt vulgars i no pas en debats de ràdio o televisió



Hola, pcplus 

Al meu entendre, "fotre" és un verb d'ús  col·loquial, però no sona groller. Com deus haver vist, té molts més  usos que el castellà "joder", i això fa que l'ús que se'n fa sigui més  estès. Sí que pot sonar groller en registres formals, però en la parla  quotidiana m'imagino que a poca gent deu sobtar que s'utilitzi. A la  ràdio i la televisió, sí que se sent, però diria que en contextos  col·loquials, també, que no han de ser vulgars per força. Evidentment,  en contextos vulgars també se sent, però llavors el discurs ja ho  denota.

A veure què n'opinen els altres.


----------

